# Dämpfer-Einbaulänge



## MetalWarrior (19. Juni 2011)

Hiho!

Könnte mir freundlicherweise jemand mitteilen, welche die Dämpfer-Einbaulängen das 2011er Uncle Jimbo und das 2011er Beef Cake SL haben?

Und gibt's die Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer zu kaufen?


Besten Dank und nen schönen Gruß,
MW


----------



## -MIK- (19. Juni 2011)

Wenn es vom 2009er nicht geändert wurde: 216/63 EBL/Hub Aber wo wir gerade dabei sind, welches Bushing-Kit braucht man für die obere Aufnahme? Welche Spacerbreite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (20. Juni 2011)

Die gleiche wie unten, ergo 22,2x8mm. Du müsstest das doch wissen, du hast ja mal das Heayvy Duty Kit von TFTuned gekauft, oder?


----------



## -MIK- (21. Juni 2011)

Right Dude, aber ich war mir nicht sicher, ob oben ein anderes Maß ist wie unten.  

Das Heavy Duty Kit ist übrigends erste Sahne, kann ich nur empfehlen. Das PU Bushing hat sich auch nach ein paar Fahrten eingelaufen und nun ist die Kiste wieder butterweich.

Mal gucken wie der DHX arbeitet...


----------



## herkulars (21. Juni 2011)

Du jetzt auch DHX?


----------



## underdog (21. Juni 2011)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> Könnte mir freundlicherweise jemand mitteilen, welche die Dämpfer-Einbaulängen das 2011er Uncle Jimbo und das 2011er Beef Cake SL haben?
> 
> ...



Die Einbaulänge beim SL ist 222mm


----------



## -MIK- (21. Juni 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Du jetzt auch DHX?



Juupp, hab da so ein unglaublich gutes Angebot bekommen, dass ich nicht nein sagen konnte. 2011er Modell (vor Kashima) für 379,-


----------



## MetalWarrior (22. Juni 2011)

underdog schrieb:


> Die Einbaulänge beim SL ist 222mm



Danke sehr!


----------



## Alex-F (31. Mai 2012)

Nabend die Herren. 

Gibt es bei der ebl eigentlich Toleranzen? Mir schwebt ein Roco wc Air vor. Hat aber 215,5 63,5?


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Mai 2012)

Auf den halben Millimeter kommt es nicht an. 200er oder 222er solltest du aber nicht einbauen.


----------

